# Delaware Lake Crappie 4/17



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Went out this morning with a buddy to try and catch some crappie. It started off not to good. Spent about 2 hrs at several different spots with no fish or even hits. We moved to the North part of the lake and.....well ...we found um  We caught a total of 24 and 4 gills but only had 10 keepers ranging from 9 1/2 " to 11 1/2 " . We threw back 8 that was right on at 9" cause Im not risking it at all with them being that close . All these crappie was caught in 2' to 3' of water next to wood under float :F


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive seen people mostly killing them south of the Island. Heard that closer to the dam has been hot as well.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

DelawareAngler said:


> Ive seen people mostly killing them south of the Island. Heard that closer to the dam has been hot as well.


In others words stop fishing his tourney spot!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS said:


> In others words stop fishing his tourney spot!



And it begins! gotta love it


Can't imagine why someone would be sending everyone to the SOUTH end


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone knows the crappies are in the marina bay.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

But the biggest ones are out off of the swim beach in 20 plus ft. of water on that last river channel drop-off right after the bend. !%


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

its all good I have my secret weapon 



Dynamite


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Good job


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking for some general info on Delaware. My first time going down there. It was a choice between there and Alum. I inderstand there's multiple docks? Is one better than others? Any good bait shops close by. Ill be coming off 23. Looking for crappie or eyes. Any tips or advice will be appreciated. Thanks for the help, taking the wife and my boy and I want them to have fun. A tournament was mentioned, not this weekend I hope.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Tourny is the 28th. Unfortunately you probably are not going to get much advice until it is over.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gills63,

I don't think you will have any problem finding and catching crappie in that lake, it is has plenty. It would be very difficult to not catch crappie, they seem to be everywhere.

Just be mindful of the 9" min size limit.

I don't think you can catch an eye in the lake, I wouldn't waste and fishing time for them there.

The marina ramp is a good one, easy to find. Bait stores, Norton Bait coming from the North on 23, Obies gas station coming from the South.

Have fun


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Gills63 said:


> Looking for some general info on Delaware. My first time going down there. It was a choice between there and Alum. I inderstand there's multiple docks? Is one better than others? Any good bait shops close by. Ill be coming off 23. Looking for crappie or eyes. Any tips or advice will be appreciated. Thanks for the help, taking the wife and my boy and I want them to have fun. A tournament was mentioned, not this weekend I hope.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Norton Sporting Goods is just off 23 south of Waldo. They sell ninnows and can give you some advice. Better stick to crappie fishing. It hasn't been stocked with eyes for several years. Good luck


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I know the Angler of the Year uses Grenades. I'm not sure how he rigs em and what depth he has the most success but maybe he will chime in and give us some advice.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

How's the water level at Delaware? I was there Saturday and it was about 4-5' low.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

1' Low right now they're letting it fill up but its slow.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Gills-

Before i got my boat a few years back I use to catch eyes below the dam quite a bit. It will take a bit of practice to find the holes (if you wade you are better off) but if you stand from the rocks and cast diagnally toward the wall, and do a cast and retrieve method with a 1-2'' twister you should get into a few eyes. It tends to be best a day or so after they let out water from the main lake.

I havent done it in a few years, but like i said it use to be nothing for me to go out there and catch 1-2 decent eyes every couple of days.

Plan to cast your arms off though and lose a few jigs


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

We are doing the no pre-fish again this year like the year we won it so look out boys


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

AEFISHING said:


> We are doing the no pre-fish again this year like the year we won it so look out boys


If you fish like the Bengals play football you have already had your winning season for this decade


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Now the weather needs to cooperate. Finally got a boat after many years of dreaming. Both me and my son are always staring at the main motor as we "cruise" the 9.9 lakes under electric power. I'm not a speed demon by any means but its back there for a reason. I figure spring is a good time to explore because 1. I love crappie fishing and 2. Less pleasure boating crowd. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Gills63 said:


> Thanks for the input. Now the weather needs to cooperate. Finally got a boat after many years of dreaming. Both me and my son are always staring at the main motor as we "cruise" the 9.9 lakes under electric power. I'm not a speed demon by any means but its back there for a reason. I figure spring is a good time to explore because 1. I love crappie fishing and 2. Less pleasure boating crowd.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It if not always the pleasure boaters you have to worry about. I seem a fisherman doing donuts in his bass boat about 20 yards away from so wading fisherman... What a jerk!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

slow going for me today @delaware. 61 degrees and the water looks beautiful, aside from being low. only caught 4 keepers. hope these fish make a big move soon.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Did decent with MDbuckeye and his buddy last night. Not bad for a trip that was just exploring.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

we got off the lake around 2 and probably should have stayed but wanted to head to alum and meathunt


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wasn't a bad trip till I tossed our crappie stringer in the lake... LOL
Always good to get out there


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

MDBuckeye said:


> Wasn't a bad trip till I tossed our crappie stringer in the lake... LOL
> Always good to get out there


That's a shame on so many levels!!!


----------

